# Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie



## harry vt (2. Aug. 2013)

Hallo
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Teichfolie. Naturagart bietet so eine Verbundmatte an als Trägervlies. Aber die erscheint mir unverhältnismässig teuer (11€/m²).
Hab irgendwo von jemand gelesen, der hat ein 300er Vlies dafür genommen (kostet 1,50€/m²), und ansonsten wie bei NG beschrieben eine Mörtelschicht aufgebracht und mit Quarzsand bestreut. War soweit eigendlich einleuchtend und hat gut ausgesehen. Schützt die Folie zusätzlich vor mechanischer Belastung und vor UV Strahlen, würde ggf. die Ufermatte ersparen.
Was haltet ihr davon? Wird sowas öfters gemacht? Den Mörtel kann man man ja noch entsprechend einfärben.
Wie vertragen denn die Fische den Mörtel? Gibts da Probleme? 

Gruß Harry


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Harry,

ich habe das in meinem Teich auch gemacht da ich es alleine schon von der Optik besser finde als auf die Folie zu schauen.
Die NG Verbundmatte hat ihren Preis daher habe ich auch Vlies genommen. Ich habe das Vlies leicht mit einer Dratbürste aufgerauht, dann die erste Mörtelschicht etwas dünner damit der Mörtel gut ins Gewebe eindringt. Die zweite schicht wurde dann etwas dicker angemischt, mit einem Handfeger etwas modeliert,geglättet und direkt eingefärbt. Auf diese Schicht habe ich dann auch an einzelnen Stellen etwas Sand oder Kies aufgebracht um es nocht etwas natürlicher wirken zu lassen.

Als alles fertig war habe ich es 2-3 Wochen trocknen lassen. Nach dieser Zeit habe ich den Teich zwei mal mit Wasser befüllt, jeweils ein paar Tage laufen lassen und dann das ganze Wasser ausgetauscht um eventuelle schädliche Rest vom Mörtel auszuspülen. Seit dem läuft der Teich wunderbar, den Bewohnern geht es prächtig.

Hier im Forum gibt es dazu auch einige Berichte, hab grad spontan den hier gefunden.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/191881/2



Gruß Markus


----------



## Werner W (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Harry,
haben unseren Teich vermörtelt. Allerdings mit der NG-Verbundmatte wegen der längeren Fasern die den Mörtel besser halten sollen wenn Risse entstehen. Ich empfehle, den Mörtel zu glätten, da man später von oben ohnehin nicht erkennt ob da Kiesel drauf gestreut sind. Aber spätestens im Badebetrieb und bei der Reinigung erkennt man den Vorteil von geglättetem Mörtel. 
Gruß
Werner

Unser Schwimmteich


----------



## Limnos (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hi

In puncto Glätten möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass zu glatter Mörtel + Algenbelag ganz schön rutschig sein können. 
Was den Mörtelauftrag anbelangt wird man ohnehin bald nichts mehr davon sehen können. Und als Folienschutz? Ich begehe meine Teiche mit 1mm Folie seit knapp dreißig Jahren. auf ganzer Fläche, da sie nirgends tiefer als 70 cm sind. Ich habe weder darunter noch darüber irgend eine Art von Schutzvlies. Auch keine Kies- oder Sandschicht. Außer bei *einer* Wühlmausattacke habe ich nie eine Beschädigung der Folie gehabt. Ich habe vor Ausbringen der Folie lediglich Boden und Böschungen der Grube (lehmiger Sand) mit einem nassen Handfeger "geglättet". Wenn dabei noch ein Stein sichtbar wurde (sie sind bei uns ohnehin alle runde Flusskiesel) wurde der entweder tiefer reingedrückt oder rausgenommen. Das habe ich so bei insgesamt sieben Folienteichen so gehalten und nicht einer ist davon je undicht geworden. Ich will nicht sagen, dass all die Sicherungsmaßnahmen sinn*los* wären, aber der Sinngehalt ist für mich nicht höher als eine Spezialversicherung gegen Weltraumschrott, der runterfällt, abzuschließen. Der höhere Arbeits- und finanzielle Aufwand steht nach meiner Meinung in keinem Verhältnis zum Zugewinn an Sicherheit.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## einfachichKO (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Die Sache mit dem Mörtel habe ich auch nicht so wirklich verstanden...
Warum muß man eine min. 1 mm dicke Folie mit Mörtel schützen wenn man darauf ein Bodensubstrat herstellt für die Bepflanzung?
An steileren Stücken des Teiches eine Bodenmatte auslegen damit der Sand nichtabrutscht kann ich noch nachvollziehen....aber Mörtel??
Es sei denn man möchte eine Spiegelglatte Oberfläche erhalten die dann vom ordentliche Deutchen einmal die Woche schön absaugen kann...


----------



## harry vt (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo
Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch nichts Schlechtes von von Teichfans gehört die auf diese Art ihren Teich gebaut haben.
Ich denke es gibt eine Schutzschicht vor UV-Strahlung, vor mechanischen Beschädigungenen, rein optisch siehts besser aus als die nackte Folie (den Mörtel kann man ja auch einfärben (grünlich oder sandfahren)) und man kann die Falten unter dem Mörtel komplett verschwinden lassen. Dann kann man die Oberfläche etwas rauh lassen (oder glatt-die Meinungen gehen hier ja auseinander). Ich denke Vorteile gibts genug. Einziges Bedenken das ich habe, ist, wie ist die Frostverträglichkeit auf lange Sicht, gibts keine Risse (kleine Haarrisse werden nichts ausmachen, setzten sich zu, die Folie macht ja dicht. Ausplatzungen wären natürlich schlechter. Aber der Mörtel wird ja mit Kst. Gitterarmierung verstärkt.
Wie schon erwähnt, bin ein Greenhorn und in der Planungsphase. Bin für jeden Ratschlag offen. Aber wie bei allem gehen überall die Meinungen weit auseinander. Ich denke jeder muss sich selbst eine Meinung bilden. Hier sind natürlich Erfahrungen, auch von Fehlern die gemacht wurden, immer hilfreich. Ich bleibe bei dem Thema auf jeden Fall am Ball und bin dankbar für eure Tipps. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch seinen Teich auf diese Art gebaut. Die sache mit dem Vlies oder Matte an steilen Hängen hatte ich mir ja auch überlegt. Da wird aber allgemein davon abgeraden, wegen der Reinigungsproblematik. Leuchtet mir ein.
Danke vorab für die netten Antworten.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Susanne (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Fände Erfahrungsberichte auch klasse zu Themen wie:

Welches Trägermaterial habt Ihr für die Vermörtelung genutzt?
Wie habt Ihr dieses Trägermaterial befestigt?
Welchen Mörtel habt Ihr genutzt?
Wie lange habt Ihr im Anschluss den Mörtel austrocknen lassen, bzw. wie weiterbehandelt (Wasser täglich draufgegossen, ggf. Säurezusatz wegen PH-Wert)?
Hattet Ihr nach der Befüllung PH-Probleme oder sind Euch Pumpen etc. verkalkt?

Thema scheint mir recht kritisch zu sein für einen gesunden Teich im Anschluss. Habs glaub ich in einem anderen Thema schon angeregt: Hier wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Fachbeitrag wirklich hilfreich.

Bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen!

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo nochmal,

was mich auch grundsätzlich interessieren würde ist, warum man unter das Trägermaterial wohl eine Trennschicht machen muss. NG löst das ja mit der Folie, auf die die Fasern aufgenadelt sind. Artlake scheint es mit einem Trennvlies unter dem Armierungsgewebe zu machen - nur warum? Man könnte doch auch ein Plastik-Armierungsgewebe direkt auf die Folie kleben?

Grüßle von Susanne, die sich wie ihr grad sicher merkt, intensiv mit diesem Thema "Teichfolie von oben vermörteln" auseinandersetzt


----------



## karsten. (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo

weil sich in einem neuem Teich Folie und Boden bei der Erstbefüllung meist extrem setzen.
Dann bricht die Mörtelschicht auf der Folie. 
Die Trennschicht soll verhindern ,dass die Folie reißt.

zu vermeiden :
in dem man den Teich befüllt und alles setzen lässt 
alles ablassen, trockenlegen, dann vermörteln .............


wer macht das schon 

ich bin nicht so für Mörtel im Teich 

mfG


----------



## Limnos (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hi

Der Teichboden setzt sich nur dann noch etwas, wenn man nach dem Ausschachten neu was einfült, z.B. Sand. Erde, die in ein oder mehr Meter Tiefe ist, braucht nicht verdichtet zu werden. Pro qm 2 oder mehr Tonnen Gewicht und das seit Jahrtausenden haben die Erde zumindest für einen Teich genügend verdichtet. Es mag manchmal für Hochhäuser nicht reichen, aber was später in die Ausschachtung gefüllt wird, nämlich Wasser, wiegt auf jeden Fall weniger als die Erde die vorher da war.
Vor allem Sand unter der Folie kann sich auch später noch unter Betreten der Folie verlagern. Dann wird eine Mörtelschicht brechen, wenn sie nicht Betondicke hat. Auch ist eine Mörtelschicht im Bereich der Eiszone starker Beanspruchung ausgesetzt, da Spaltenfrost sie sprengen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

ich meinte vor allem Bewegungen zwischen Erdreich
und der Folie  ( Wand , Boden , Lufteinschlüsse , Falten , Dopplungen         die alle übermörtelt werden)
die zu Rissen und Verschiebungen in teichseitiger Mörtelschicht führen und dadurch Folienschäden führen können .

mfg


----------



## Susanne (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Okay - verstehe. Dh. ich werde mit Rissen leben und habe dann natürlich wieder ein optisches sowie Sicherheitsproblem. Ob eine Armierungsmatte helfen wird? Wenn das Wasser hinter den Beton fliesen würde in die "Lücken", dann müßte die Beton-Schale ja an sich selber stehen ohne zu krachen. 

Hab ja leider keine so Steilwände wie Du damals Karsten - hab mich nicht mehr getraut noch mehr Material abzutragen, die Stützmauern hätten keine Erde mehr gehabt, um drin zu stehen - da hätte ich von Anfang an anders "planen" müssen.

Hab mich in der Zwischenzeit mal über die Geovliese schlau gemacht. Mechanisch verbunden ist besser als thermisch verbunden, da die mechanischen flexibler sind, wasserdurchlässiger und vor allem "rauer" als die thermischen. 

Aber für heute ist mal Schluss mit recherchieren, spätestens Freitag muss ich allerdings einen "Knopf" dran machen und bestellen.

Danke bis hierher und viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Kolja (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Susanne,

schau mal bei Mitch der hat mit Unkrautvlies vermörtelt.


----------



## Susanne (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Andrea,

auf Mitch bin ich auch schon gestoßen in diesem Zusammenhang  - kommt man ja fast nicht vorbei.

Unkrautvlies ist so gesehen auch ein Geovlies ... bin ganz beeindruckt, dass sogar das thermisch versiegelte den Beton aufgenommen hat. Eintunken und drauflegen wird bei mir nicht funktionieren, aber das mit den Händen verteilen ist genau mein Ding  ... ich werde dann berichten wie wir es in der 2. Augusthälfte gemacht haben (in meinem Bau-Bericht).

Danke und Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Sodele - nochmal ich zu diesem Thema mit einer Frage:

Es macht ja sicher Sinn, das Trägermaterial (Vlies oder sonstiges) an der Teichfolie zu fixieren, damit es bei den Vermörtelarbeiten nicht verrutscht. Allerdings sollte der Kleber auch nicht zu gut halten, damit sich das Trägermaterial dann mit dem Beton wieder von derTeichfolie löst, wenn der Wasserdruck beim Einlassen die Teichfolie an die Wand drückt. Wenn sich da der Kleber wieder lösen würde bzw. das Trägermaterial mit de Beton dann nicht mehr halten würde/könnte, wäre das ja dann wunderbar. Jetzt fragt sich nur: *Was für ein Kleber hält grad so gut, dass er für die Vermörtelarbeiten hält, nach Wassereinlassen aber nicht mehr hält.*Habt Ihr Ideen? Der Super-Innotec, von dem ich hier so lese, wird da ja nicht ideal sein.

Wie immer freue ich mich über Eure Erfahrungen, Tipps, An- und Abregungen.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Kolja (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Susanne,

ich habe ja Vlies und Kleber von Naturagart. Den Kleber habe ich nur punktuell aufgetragen. Beim nächsten mal würde ich es ohne Kleber versuchen. Ich hatte das Vlies sowieso mit Sandsäcken/Steinen auf den Pflanzstufen beschwert.

Edit : Dieser Kleber löst sich nicht auf. Aber durch das punktuelle Auftragen ist genug "Bewegungsmöglichkeit" vorhanden.


----------



## Susanne (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Andrea,

das ohne Kleber will ich natürlich hören, aber ob sich da das Mörtelwässerchen wirklich gut einbürsten läßt ... nuja .. ein Versuch wärs wert 

Hab mich jetzt stundenlang mit der "Beton-Chemie" beschäftigt. Meine Erkenntnisse in Kurzform:

Material mit möglichst wenig Alkaligehalt und vor allem niedrigem Sulfatgehalt. Zement mit Puzzolan (Trass) und möglichst wenig Wasserbedarf zum Anrühren (Wasser zu Zement w/z 0,45 ideal, 0,52 schon schlecht). 
Okay - das ist nicht einfach zu finden, aber höchsten natürlichen Trassgehalt hat der Portlandpuzzolanzement CEM II/B-P 32,5 R (= Zement mit 32,5% Trassgehalt). Hersteller gibt's viele ... mal schauen, ob meine Baustoffhändler hier sowas haben. Das Zeug dann ca. 1:4 mit Sand vermischt und es kann los gehen.

Auch noch angelesenes Wissen:

Verarbeitung und Nachbereitung ist das A&O: 

Bei der Verarbeitung so gut verdichten wie möglich. Nach der Verarbeitung mit Malerfolie abdecken, damit die Feuchtigkeit im Material möglichst lange gehalten wird und es langsam aushärten kann. Kondenswasser sollte dabei nicht entstehen. Auch sollte kein Wasser drankommen (weder Regen, noch Grundwasser noch sonstiges Wasser). Luftfeuchte von 85 % ist glaub ich ideal und auch gewisse Außentemperaturen, aber das hat man ja nicht wirklich im Griff. Supergefährlich auf jeden Fall zu warmes Wetter und vor allem Wind!

Trockenzeit 28 Tage ... und dann erst Wasser rein ...

Werde berichten, wie meine ph-Werte dann sind, wenn ich den Teich frisch befülle.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Kolja (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Susanne,

da hast du ja einiges herausgefunden. 
So aus meinem Gedächtnis würde ich sagen, war die Nass-in-Nass-Verarbeitung der beiden Schichten entscheidend wichtig für eine haltbare Schicht.
"Es sollte kein Wasser drankommen." Zum langsamen Austrocknen habe ich jedoch auch noch täglich ein bisschen Wasser übergesprengt. Lt. meinem Nachbarn (Maler) härtet der Mörtel sogar unter Wasser aus. Sollte er nicht unbedingt aber es kann ruhig eher zu feucht als zu trocken sein.


----------



## Susanne (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Andrea,

das Aushärten steht gar nicht zur Diskussion - das tut der Mörtel so oder so. Es geht nur darum WIE er aushärtet, da dies die innere Dichtheit des Mörtels beeinflusst, ob es dünne oder dicke Kapilare gibt. Dünne sind besser, da kommen später die Salze nicht so leicht an die Oberfläche und somit gibt's weniger Ausblühen. Jaja - es gibt wohl 2 Phasen des Ausblühens - die ersten kommen schnell - die anderen auch noch Jahre später ... und ... das wäre mir ja egal ... aber hoffe ja auf tolle ph-Werte ;-)

Grüßle
Susanne, Ms. Mörtel-Chemie


----------



## Kolja (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Upps, dünne und dicke Kapillare? Also, leichte Risse? Zwei Phasen des Ausblühens? Na das habe ich nicht gewusst.

Dann berichte mal weite Ms.Mörtel-Chemie.


----------



## Susanne (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Nee - Kapillare sind vom Prinzip her eher was wie Adern oder Äderchen. Je größer, desto leichter kann was durchwandern. Also ist enger besser, damit der Kalk da bleibt, wo er bleiben soll: Im Beton. Ich hab zig seiten über Beton-Chemie gelesen - die Hälfte nicht verstanden (die ganzen chemischen Formeln), für mich aber gelernt, dass ich eben nicht den Betonn gieße (was ich ja beim Außenbeton gemacht habe, aber da isses ja auch egal) ... Wasserdampf wäre toll, aber den hab ich ja net 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Limnos (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hi

@Je größer, desto leichter kann was durchwandern.

Es ist genau umgekehrt. Je enger die Kapillare, desto höher  die Saugwirkung. Hier wirken Adhäsion (Anziehung zwischen Wand und Wasser) und Cohäsion (Zusammenhalt der Wassermoleküle untereinander) zusammen. Wen die Röhren eng sind, ist. die Adhäsionskraft von einer Wand bis zur gegenüberliegenden Wand besonders groß.
Beton wird u.a.dadurch dicht, dass er Wasser nicht nur anzieht, sondern es in seiner Molekularstruktur als Kristallwasser bindet. Er trocknet also nicht durch Wasserabgabe, sondern Aufnahme. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## harry vt (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo
Ich will das Thema wieder aufgreifen. Hab diese Woche mit ArtLake telefoniert bezüglich ihrer Baustoffe. Sie bieten eine Verbundmatte an für 3,40€/m², die für diese Zwecke hergestellt wird. Bei Verlegung nass in trocken sollte man einen Dispersionsanstrich machen. Sie bieten ein recht günstiges Konzentrat an. Trasszement braucht man nicht unbedingt, wenn man etwas warten kann mit den Fischen. Eine Armierungsmatte wie es sie im Baumarkt recht günstig gibt sollte man bei der ersten Schicht einarbeiten.
Ich freunde mich immer mehr mit dem System an. Ich für mich denke, ich werde mir eine Ufermatte bis zur ersten Stufe verlegen und ab dort die Verbundmatte vermörteln und die Oberfläche handfegerrauh machen. Ein bischen Mörtelfarbe wird auch rein kommen.
Ich denke, so habe ich die komplett Folie geschützt, sehe keine Falten und habe eine natürliche Oberfläche. Ausserdem bleibt so die Flachwasserzone elastisch für den Winter.

Übrigens, habe doch angefangen mit dem Aushub. Die Hälfte ist geschaft, nächsten Samstag kommt die andere Hälfte dran.

Schönes Wochenende wünscht Harry


----------



## Susanne (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Harry,

bin gespannt, was Du berichtest - nach dem Bau - und nach dem ersten Winter ... Hab das Thema weiter abonniert und werde immer wieder mal reinschauen - auch wenn ich jetzt nach "Susanne-Misch-System"-vermörtelt habe.

Eisenoxid zum Betonfärben hat sich übriges bestens gemacht ... ebay apoldaer-handelskontor  Hab braun und gelb gemischt 5:4 und ein schönes Erdbraun erhalten im nassen Zustand - trocken eher Sandfarben. Lieferung war superschnell und Sonderwunsch wurde auch erfüllt - bin sehr zufrieden (sonst würd ichis auch nicht empfehlen ;-))

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Poroton,

mich kostet ein Sack ca. 5 Euro netto - habs über den Fachhandel - Baustoffhandel für Stukkateure. Und zwar diesen hier: http://primo-color.de/datenblatt/Zement_Grundputz_SZ_151_1842.pdf

Frag mal beim Baustoffhandel an - die sind sicherlich günstiger als der Baumarkt Deines Vertrauens . Und bei mir war noch ne Lieferung für 10 Euro für die Palette (42 Sack) zu haben - sehr schicke Sache!

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Poroton (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Susanne,

dank dir nochmal für all deine Infos.
Bei mir wird es so in einem Monat losgehen. 
Bis dahin gehts jetzt ins "Detail-Engineering" 

Grüße 
Poroton


----------



## Susanne (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hi Poroton,

willst Du echt jetzt im Herbst noch die Betongeschichten machen? Wobei - dann siehst ja gleich, wie es danach im Frühjahr aussieht und kannst u.U. noch Korrekturarbeiten machen ...

Grüßle
Susanne, die an einer kritischen Stelle Risse hat - sonst aber bisher niciht ...


----------



## Tiroler (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Auch von mir ein herzliches "Hallo",

lese momentan alles über Teichbau und würde gerne wissen wie Steine in einem recht steilen Bachlauf - neben einer Stiege - zum Bau von Becken befestigt werden können.
Beton? Mörtel? Flex-Kleber? Silikon?
In einem Baumarkt hat man mir erklärt dass das nicht einfach ist weil sich das Bodenmaterial unter der Folie setzen kann und dann bricht das meiste was auf der Folie verbaut wurde und das Wasserbecken war mal...

Danke

der "Tiroler" Markus


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo,
eine dünne Betoschicht auf der Folie macht durchaus Sinn. In 5cm Stärke und einer Armierung mit leichten Stahlmatten, wie sie im Estrichbau Verwendung finden ist diese auch Formstabil und wird nicht auseinanderbröseln. Risse durch Frost wird man eher schwer vermeiden können.
Ein entscheidender Vorteil wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt. 
Ich stehe momentan vor dem Problem, meinen Pflanzenteich auszulichten. Die Wurzeln bilden eine bis zu    20cm dicke schicht, die sich auch mit viel Kraft nicht zerteilen läßt. Viel gäbe ich darum, wenn ich da einmal mit dem Spaten reinstechen könnte. Bei einer blanken Folie darunter verbietet es sich aber von selbst.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Susanne (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Markus,

lesen ist immer gut 

Kannst Du mal ein Foto einstellen oder beschreiben, wie lange und wie breit der Bachlauf werden soll? Und wieviel Wasser soll durch den Bachlauf  und was sollen die Becken bewirken? Willst Du unter der Folie mauern oder auf der Folie? Oder gibt es den Bachlauf schon?

Wenn ich mal annehme, dass Du noch nichts gebaut hast und Dir das "wo" Becken-Bauen egal ist, dann würde ich mit Pflastersteinen auf die Erde das bauen, was Du bauen willst, allerdings noch nicht zu tief, sonst wirft die Folie zu viele Falten. Dann Folie rein, Vlies natürlich drunter und auch drüber. Und dann auf das Vlies eine dicke Mörtelschicht und diese mit Steinen gestalten. Müßte funkionieren. Kann Dir morgen bei Interesse mal zeigen, wie "senkrecht" man Steine mörteln kann auf der Folie. Wie es nach dem Frost aussieht, kann ich Dir allerdings erst nächstes Jahr zeigen.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## simon (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

moin moin
ich hab vor 6 jahren gemörtelt,und bis heute keinen einen riss zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Susanne (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Sodele - wie versprochen hier das Foto von meinem Bachlauf bzw. Wasserfall bzw. ach was weiß ich, wie man den Teil unterhalb vom Wasserfall nennt ... ist auf jeden Fall fast senkrecht hochgemörtelt ...und zwar auch noch "links" ums Eck. Bei Interesse mach ich nochmal ein Foto vom Ganzen ... das Foto hatte ich bereits gemacht (sieht man am noch schönen Wetter ;-)


----------



## simon (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

hallo
das sieht doch mal weltklasse aus,und du kannst es später mit dem hochdruckreiniger von den faden und schmieralgen befreien ohne sorgen zu haben.
eine super idee mit super ausführung,weiter so
gruss simon


----------



## Susanne (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Danke für die Blumen ... ich werde der Sache erst trauen, wenn ein harter Winter drüber ist ...

Sach mal - warum hast Du eigentlich kein Album angelegt? Dein Foto ist so mini - da seh ich alte Frau ja gar nix ..


----------



## simon (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

ich hab nen gut besuchtes teichbaufredchen
da hats bilder ohne ende
wer suchet der findet


----------



## Susanne (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

ja das kenn ich natürlich als vermörteler ... aber das ist net so recht kompakt wie ein Album (bin doch ein fauler Mensch. Hab mich grad aber auch selber an der __ Nase gepackt und mein Album aktualisiert


----------



## bernhardh (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Mein Chef, seit 30 Jahren Schwimmteichbauer und Gartengestalter hat über 1700 Teiche gebaut. 
Noch nie hat jemand gefragt ob man die Folie nicht mit einer Mörtelschicht überzieht. 
Mein Chef sieht darin auch keinerlei Grund warum man das machen sollte. Also Vorteile. 
Nachteile konnte er mir schon aufzählen, aber keinerlei Vorteile.

Darum an die Profis hier: Warum??

Hab zwar hier alles gelesen, aber ausser "Schutz der Folie" (Warum?) und "schönere Optik" (Geschmacksfrage) konnte ich nichts rauslesen.


----------



## Susanne (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Bernhard,

ich weiß ja nicht, was das für Leute sind, die Deinen Chef beauftragen - aber haben die meisten Menschen nicht einen Teich, weil ein Teich gut aussieht? Also ist das Argument "schönere" Optik doch ein schlagkräftiges Argument fürs Vermörteln. Wie löst denn Dein Chef einen Wasserfall optisch (siehe mein Beispielbild weiter oben)?

Ob der Schutz der Folie wirklich durch den Mörtel viel besser wird - keine Ahnung, aber was ich gerade sehr geschickt finde, wenn ich den schmalen Grad (ca. 50 cm unter Wasser) entlang der Außenmauer laufe: Durch das Vermörtelte kann ich da sicher laufen. Hab zwar nur bis zur Kante des Grads von unten hoch gemörtelt und auf dem Grad selbst liegt Sand (darunter Vlies), aber durch das Vermörtelte rutscht der Sand nicht nach unten und der Schritt ist sicherer als auf nackter Folie - das wäre ganz schön glitschig.

Was für Nachteile kann er Dir denn aufzählen - außer dem erhöhten Kalkgehalt?

Grüßle Susanne, die jetzt mal in Baumarkt düst


----------



## bernhardh (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Nachteile: 
Ja, der Kalk. Mörtel kann herrvorragend Phosphat speichern. Klar, das können Steine auch, aber durch die offenen Poren geht das hier viel einfacher. Jahrelang fällt das nicht auf, irgendwann beginnt dann der Teich Probleme zu verursachen, Chemische. Dann schmeißt mann die Nerven weg und will den Teich wegreißen. 
Ach, das geht ja nicht so einfach, weil ja jemand dne Teich zugemauert hat.
Die erhöhten Kosten und der Mehraufwand stellt auch noch eine große, den Kunden nicht erklärbare Hürde dar.
Folien säubern geht einfacher als Mörtel.
Mach dir aber selber ein Bild auf unserer Homepage:
http://www.kittenberger.at/schwimmteiche/schwimmteiche/
-Ich selber bin jetzt nicht für Gartengestaltung zuständig, bin im Gartencenter.


----------



## Susanne (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

und wie sehen die chemischen Probleme dann aus, dass diese nicht mehr beseitigbar sind?

Und - warum Folie säubern in einem normalen Teich? Bei Schwimmteich okay - aber warum im Gartenteich die Folie säubern ... da käm ich ja nie auf die Idee ...

Und noch eine Frage:

Wie verarbeitet Dein Chef die Steine unter Wasser ohne Mörtel? Und was für Steine nutzt er dazu?


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Deine genannten Nachteile, müssen solche nicht sein.
Kalk löst sich nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen.  Die Phosphatbindung geht auch nur bis zur Sättigung welche relativ gering ist und nur auf die oberste Schicht zu trifft. 
Vorteile seh ich z.B. beim Schutz der Folie, so ein Storch oder __ Reiher kann da schnell ein Loch reinpiecken.  Genauso beim entfernen von Pflanzen können Werkzeuge oder Stiefel auch schnell Löcher machen. Dann wäre da noch der Sonnenschutz (UV-Strahlung). Als nächstes fällt mir die Trittsicherheit ein, schonmal auf dem Algenfilm, welcher sich unweigerl8ch auf der Folie bildet, ausgerutscht?
Da gibt es bestimmt noch hundert weitere erwähnenswerte Vorteile. 

LG Rene


----------



## bernhardh (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Die Steine werden mörtellos als Trockensteinmauer verlegt. Welche Steine das sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Wir beziehen die von Stein&Co.
Im Gartenteich wird tatsächlich kein Mensch die Folie säubern, wäre ja auch kontraproduktiv. 
Im Schwimmteich sieht das anders aus. 
Anders als hier im Forum, wo so gut wie jeder sich seinen Teich selber baut, lässt Kunde bauen.
Und unsere Klientel sieht halt mal so aus: 
Ich will mich um nichts kümmern müssen, es muss "funktionieren", ich will keine Algen sehen und das Wasser Glasklar sein. Denn dafür bezahle ich ja! 
Solch Kunde wünscht dann schonmal das 1x im Jahr (meist Frühjahr) eine Teichsäuberung vorgenommen wird.
Also Mulm, Pflanzenreste und alles was so nicht auf die Folie gehört absaugen. Dabei wird aber nicht der Schwimmteich geleert und dann mit Kärcher und Besen geschrubbt, sondern "eh nur" wie mit einem Staubsauger alles lose abgesaugt. Wasser wird in einem speziell von uns entwickelten "Gerät" gefiltert und kommt in den Abfluss, den Dreck entsorgen wir dann.
UV Schutz unter Wasser ist da schon ein bischen ein Märchen. 
Oberhalb des Wasserspiegels leidet die Folie relativ schnell, unter Wasser allerdings sieht das unter Wasser so aus:
In 50cm Tiefe gelangt nur noch 40% der UV Strahlung und da wir ja den allseits bekannten Algen und Bakterienbewuchs auf der Folie haben, kommt an die Folie KEINE UV Strahlung mehr an. Der "Sonnenschutz" durch Bakterien und Algen ist selbst direkt unterhalb des Wasserspiegels so perfekt dass auch bis zu den 50cm Wassertiefe auch so gut wie keine UV Strahlung direkt an die Folie herankann.

In unseren Teichen gibt es eigentlich keine Bereiche wo die Folie vom Wasserspiegel in den Teich runter abfällt ohne dass da nicht irgendwas verbaut ist. Ich meine damit Granit- oder Sandsteinstufen, Lärchenholzliegefläche oder Holzterrasse, unser patentierter Wartungsfreier BioFilter der im Teich selber betrieben wird und einen Bereich zwischen den Pflanzenzonen einnimmt, aber auch Quellsteine, Wasserfälle "verstecken" die Folie. Und wenn auch nur eine Trockensteinmauer die letzten 30 oder 40cm im Wasser den Randbereich vom Freiwasser abgrenzt...
Fischreiherlöcher haben wir noch nie gehabt.
Sehr wohl aber Löcher von Kunden selber die unbedingt im Winter Löcher irgendwo ins Eis schlagen müssen weil sie meinen das wäre für irgendwas notwendig, obwohl unsere Schwimmteiche Fischfrei sind und sein sollten. So etwas kommt schon vor.
Schwimmteiche haben bei uns immer eine Tiefe von mind. 250cm. 
Alleine deswegen, damit im Sommer auch noch genügend kühleres Wasser im Teich ist, um in der Nacht einen Puffer gegenüber den Warmen Oberflächenwasser zu bilden. So hält sich die Temp. des Teiches immer in einem gesunden Bereich.

Noch zu den Chemischen Problemen:
Man kennt es aus der Aquaristik: 
Nein, mein Aquariumwasser ist völlig Phosphatfrei oder halt nur ganz geringer Phosphatanteil der im erträglichen Rahmen ist.
Klar. Solange Material im Wasser ist das Phosphat binden kann klappt das auch ganz gut. Aber sobald die Speicher voll sind, wohin mit dem Phosphat?? - Das ganze dauert einige Jahre, die Besitzer sind stolz auf ihre gut funktionierenden Aquarien oder in den Fall Schwimmteiche. Aber nach einigen Jahren plötzlich wird die Wasserqualität immer schlechter, Algen werden mehr, das Wasser trüb.
Was macht der Bastler? Teich sauber machen! Klar, also Wasser wechseln, am besten gleich alles, hab ich ja noch nie gemacht. Und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal die Folie sauber machen. Blitzblank.
Wasser einfüllen und fertig. 4 Wochen später?? Der Teich ist noch immer tot, die Wasserwerte sind mittlerweile in den Himmel geschossen.
Mittlerweile ist Nitrit zu hoch, weil man ja die Folie und (wenn vorhanden) den Filter ordentlich gewaschen hat und so das Nitrit nicht mehr in Nitrat umgewandelt werden kann. Und Phosphat ist ja auch noch genügend in Materialien vorhanden, sodass man ab jetzt jahrelang von den Phosphat Reserven zähren kann.

Wer dann den Hut drauf haut und den Teich neu bauen will (oder dann vielleicht besser proffessionell planen und bauen lässt) steht dann vor einigen Tonnen Mörtelsteinen die dann wieder rausmüssen.
Aber das macht dann eh der Bagger... ;-)


----------



## simon (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

guten abend
entschuldige,ich lese das nur dein chef teiche bauen kann??der rest der welt macht alles falsch  und lässt dann nach zig jahren von euch nen neuen teich bauen??
entschuldige bitte,aber soviel mist hab ich selten zu lesen bekommen

wenn man nix zu sagen hat einfach mal die .... stillhalten
gruss simon


----------



## bernhardh (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Gutes Statement! 
Sehr freundlich, danke.
Ich denke nicht dass ich irgend jemanden schlecht geredet habe. Jeder darf doch seine Meinung haben, oder?
Leider habe ich noch nie einen Teich gesehen, der ausgemörtelt war.
Das einzige: 2 Teiche hab ich in meinen 36 Lebensjahren bis jetzt gesehen die nur mit Lehm als Dichtmittel gebaut wurden. 
In unserer Branche kennt man auch andere Kollegen. Niemand baut hier mit Mörtelverkleidungen. Evtl. ist das vielleicht ein Regionales Thema? Da ich ja (und jetzt mach ich mich sicher unbeliebt) Österreicher bin, ist diese Technik vielleicht hier nicht geläufig. Darum ja auch vielleicht das Detail, dass es auch noch kein Kunde gefordert hat.
btw.: In unserem Bundesland gibt es ca. 40 Schwimmteichbaufirmen. Da kann von "das nur dein chef teiche bauen kann??der rest der welt macht alles falsch" keine Rede sein.
Wäre aber schön wenn es so wäre, denn dann wären wir schon reich und alles wäre patentiert... Ansonsten tut man was man kann.


----------



## Susanne (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Bernhard,

ich glaub schon, dass Ihr da ein paar ganz gute Ansätze habt in Eurem Prinzip - und ich finde es auch klasse, dass Du so hinter dem Konzept Deiner Firma stehst, auch wenn Du mit dem Teichbau eigentlich gar nichts zu tun hast (solltet sich Dein Chef mal überlegen, ob er Dich nicht lieber dort einsetzt so viel wie Du schon weißt.

Das mit dem Phosphat - da kann ich nicht mitreden. In meinen über 10 Jahren Aquaristik hatte ich das Problem nicht und auch nicht im letzten Teich, der auch bereits viel vermörtelt hatte.

Was ich an Deinen Beiträgen allerdings gar nicht verstehe: Warum wetterst Du so gegen die Mörtelteiche, wo Du noch nie einen gesehen hast und selbst gar keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast? Warum die Ironie mit dem Bagger und mit dem Abreißen müssen? Sei doch zufrieden mit dem, was ihr macht und lass die anderen ihr Glück versuchen, ohne sie aufgrund von angelesenem oder durch Deinen Chef vom Hörensagen weitergetragenen Wissens zu verunsichern.

Grüße
Susanne

P.S. Axo: Unbeliebt macht sich niemand durch seine Nationalität - wenn dann durch sein Verhalten. Dass Du Österreicher bist hat man ja schon durch den Link gesehen ...


----------



## bernhardh (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Also für mich ist da eigentlich 1 Punkt im Vordergrund, alles andere seh ich ja ein und ist Geschmackssache aber:
Der Aufwand, Arbeits-, wie Materialaufwand. Ist doch nicht zu unterschätzen. ICH möchte das nicht bezahlen oder arbeiten. -Nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Wegen meinen Verantwortungsbereich bei uns in da Firma:
Es gibt bei uns 5 Techniker die alles Profis sind, denen kann ich nichts erzählen. Das sind die Bestverdiener bei uns. Zurecht, haben die ja auch extrem viel Erfahrung und Wissen. 
Mir ist die Leitung des Gartencenters schon sehr ans Herz gewachsen...


----------



## simon (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

hallo bernhardh
kannst du auch was beitragen was andere irgentwie weiterbringt??deine bedenken haben wir ja nun zur genüge gelesen.nette werbung haste auch gemacht fürs chefchen nä.
da mein teich mein hobby ist mach ich gerne was ich dort an arbeit reinstecke.
mal zur info  nen kubikmeter maurersand kost 20€ fürn selbstabholer,nen sack zement(trass) liegt so bei 4€
nen kubik wasser auch so 2€    wo erkennst du also hohe kosten??
ich hoffe du hast von der leitung des gartencenters mehr ahnung als vom teichbauen,zur not kannste aber nochmal die 5 techniker oder das chefchen fragen ob die tips haben.
bei grösseren problemen kannste gern auch hier noochmal um hilfe bitten.
wirklich unverständliche grüsse
simon


----------



## mitch (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Bernhard,

Du wolltest wissen warum:
lass mal Hunde in den Teich die im flachen Bereich herumtollen und mit ihren Krallen die Folie verletzen - eine Mörtelschicht schützt.

optische Gründe - nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit seine Folie Faltenfrei einzuschweißen darum decken wir die Falten mit "Make Up" ab.

wenn wir alle hier das Geld hätten um unsere Teiche bauen zu lassen dann wärst du alleine hier im Forum - es bräuchte ja keiner Tipps & Anregungen da ja alles fertig ist.

und so schlimm ist der aufwand ned - sonst würde es ja gar keiner machen​aber so ist es halt nun mit einem Hobby - man macht selber, versucht, fällt auf die __ Nase, steht wieder auf und macht weiter, trifft nette Leute mit den selben Problemen, diskutiert manchmal bis zum umfallen, ändert/baut um, lernt Leute kennen die sich im lauf der Jahre ein gewaltiges Fachwissen angeeignet haben ...


wir müssen keine hochbezahlten Profis sein, es ist nur unser HOBBY


----------



## Tiroler (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Leute ,
ist wirklich interessant und sehr hilfreich, was ich hier alles erfahre - die Sache mit dem Unkrautflies (ist wohl  das gleiche Material wie das Schutzflies unter der Folie??), das in Zementwasser gelegt wird und dann über die Folie gelegt wird gefällt mir sehr gut - ich würde damit vor allem die "Steilküste" behandeln um die Folie zu kaschieren.
Das wäre wohl auch beim Bachlauf möglich (geht ja dann in die Richtung die mir Susanne gewiesen hat)? d.h. die grobe Form vor dem Verlegen der Folie anlegen, dann Schutzflies drauf und darüber die Folie, gefolgt von einer weiteren Schicht Schutzflies auf dem ich dann die Staustufen betoniere.

Könnte man in das "Zementflies" nicht Taschen oder größere Falten einarbeiten in die man dann Pflanzen setzt? 

Die nicht so steilen Stellen (bei Bachlauf und Teich) möchte ich mit Steinen - analog zu einer Trockenmauer - "belegen" - die würde ich an exponierten Stellen mit einem Kleber fixieren.

btw: Wenn Ihr "Mörtel" schreibt - meint Ihr dann "Beton" mit Zement drin oder den klassischen Maurermörtel mit dem Hauswände verputzt werden?

So - genug für heute, jetzt werde ich mich zum "Matratzenhorchdienst" abmelden - ist spät geworden...

Vielen Dank für Eure Ideen und Tips - ich denke, dass ich hier goldrichtig bin!

Der Tiroler Markus

PS:
Ich lade ich in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Fotos hoch, dann könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen was ich vorhabe!


----------



## mitch (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hi Markus,

*Unkrautvlies* ist kein Folienschutzvlies, es wird eigentlich unter z.B. Rindenmulch gelegt damit kein Unkraut durchwächst, aber es eignet sich auch gut als Trägermaterial für das "Mörtel Make Up"  



Beim Modellbahnbau nimmt man ja zum Berge bauen Gipsbinden und ich dachte damals beim Teich müsste es ja mit Zementbinden auch gehen - und es ging - ist bei mir seit 2008 im Teich.

Aber das ganze dann erst mal 2 Wochen abbinden/aushärten lassen bevor du Wasser einlässt, da sonst der  PH-wert zu hoch ansteigt - ich hab damals ned warten können  und hatte einen ph-wert von 9. Inzwischen liegt er stabil bei 7.2 






Pflanztaschen mit einarbeiten sollte eigentlich auch gehen (Plastikblumentopf   )

Wenn hier von Mörtel die Rede ist meinen die meisten hier *Trasszement* , der hat weniger Ausblühungen als normaler Zement


----------



## BobbyT (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo,
bis zum Trasszement bin ich auch schon. Ich habe es nur noch nicht umgesetzt.
Vorteil Hundeteich ist nicht nur der Krallenschutz sondern auch das Verhindern von fallenden Steinen. Ein Labby (30 kg) kann mal locker im Vorbeigehen ein 3 kg Steinchen auf den Grund "schicken". UV-Schutz-Thema fand ich hier als Thema auch gut.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## Poroton (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Community,

möchte wie Susanne, *unter* der Folie die Stufen mit Mörtel und Hasengitter stabilisieren.

*Wie dick sollte die Mörtelschicht dazu sein?*
Auf dem gekauften Sockelputz (von Baumit) steht in etwa: "ein Sack (25kg) reicht bei einer Schichtdicke von 10mm für eine Fläche von 1,8m²"

Ist diese Schichtdicke von 10mm ausreichend für meine Zwecke?


Eine weitere Frage:
Bei mir wurden die Stufen "aufgeschüttet" (--> Hausneubau). Die Stufen bestehen aus 100% Lehm. Die Stufen wurden mit er Baggerschaufel "verdichtet". 
Muss ich bei dieser Konstellation die Stufen überhaupt mit Mörtel befestigen?

Danke für Antworten / Tipps.

Grüße Poroton


----------



## Susanne (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hi Poroton,

ist die Frage, ob Du überhaupt 1 cm dick nur auftragen KANNST ... bei uns wurde es an vielen Stellen schlicht dicker aufgrund des Auftragevorgangs selbst. Musst ja auch erst mal den Hasendraht durchgängig versenken - soll ja nix rausschauen, was die Folie verletzen könnte. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass Du viel mehr Mörtel brauchen wirst.

Ob Du überhaupt musst ... die meisten mach es nicht - ich habs gemacht, weil ich ursprünglich ganz steile Wände machen wollte und keinen Erdruntsch unter der Folie haben wollte. Wie steil sind denn Deine - mach mal Foto. Wenn die Stufen alle aufgeschüttet sind, dann würd ich glaub ich schon mörteln ... aufgeschüttet hält ja auch nicht so doll - aber ich bin da auch eher auf Sicherheit aus - warte erstmal ab, was die sagen, die auch aufgegschüttet haben.

Willst Du in der kalten Jahreszeit mörteln??

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Eine Stärke von 1 cm halte ich für zu wenig. Selbst mit Hasendraht drin, denke ich nicht, dass es den Gewichtsbelastungen auf Dauer standhält. Eine Dicke von mind. 3 cm halte ich da für besser und dann würde ich auch fertigen Betonestrich oder ein angepasstes Zement-Sand-Gemisch nehmen. Ich denke, dass Sockelputz dafür nicht so geeignet wäre.

Ein "verdichteter" Lehmboden sollte eigentlich fest genug sein, jedoch würde ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und dennoch die Stufen, gerade wenn sie senkrecht geformt sind, betonieren / vermörteln. Gerade die Treppenkante / Stufenkante ist das Risiko, was bei stetiger Belastung nachgeben wird.


----------



## Titran (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe bei meinem Teichbau auf der einen Seite auch aufgeschüttet, um das Terrain anzugleichen. Die Aufschütting habe ich mit einem Gramenstampfer verdichtet und nicht nur mit der Baggerschaufel. Das gesamte Teichprofil habe ich mit Trascement und Sand 1/4 Teilen betoniert, da wir hier einen sehr steinigen Boden haben. Schichtdicke so ca 5 cm. 


Danach habe ich NG 900 Vlies Teichfolie und Vermörtelungsmatte eingebaut, die Vermörtelungsmatte ist ca 1-3 cm stark vermörtelt worden.


Gruss Andreas


----------



## simon (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

hallo poroton
ich würd auch eher zu 2-4 cm tendieren.einfach rhein/maurersand  zement 3 zu1  mischen und gut is.
diese sackware wird doch zu teuer wenns auf masse ausartet.
gruss simon


----------



## Poroton (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Danke für die Antworten

jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt...
Hätte gedacht, der Sockelputz ist die richtige Variante...

zum Betonieren:
Reicht der Hasendraht um die Zugkräfte aufzunehmen oder muss man noch zusätzlich Eisen verwenden?

Grüße
Poroton

PS: Photos kann ich erst Ende nächster Woche präsentieren...


----------



## simon (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

moin poroton
also ich habe normales gipsergewebe genommen,mir war hasendraht zu riskant wegen der folie.
habe das vor 6 jahren gemacht und bis heute ist alles gut,keine risse oder brüche zu erkennen
gruss simon


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

:move

mal so nebenbei gefragt,

Ist es auch möglich nur den Einstiegsbereich mit einer Mörtelschutzschicht zu versehen? Muss hier am Übergang von Mörtelschutzschicht zur eigentlichen Teichfolie irgendwie zusätzlich abgedichtet werden oder muss ich eine zusätzliche Kante einmauern oder ähnlich? Ist es unproblematisch die Mörtelschicht bis auf "Land" zu führen? Kapillareffekt!? Wie rutschig ist die Mörtelschicht nach 1-2 Jahren und 5-6 Jahren?


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Hallo Rico,

habe bei mir einfach nur einen Streifen Vlies aufgeraut ausgelegt und eingeschlämt.  Dann in den noch erdfeuchten Mörtel eine zweite Schicht mit Putzgewebe. Dise wieder anziehen lassen und eine dritte Schicht in entsprechender Farbe aufgetragen.  Alles mit dem Quast abgefegt und trocknen lassen.  Man könnte dem ganzen noch einen Kapilarbrechern wie Rakofix beimischen oder mit einer Hydrophobierung streichen, muss aber nicht unbedingt. 
Was das rutschen angeht wird es schon schwieriger.  Je nach dem was man für einen Mörtel verwendet ist der Algenbewuchs unterschiedlich schnell (und je nach Nährstoff gehalt des Wassers). Und wenn erst mal eine Schicht Algen da sind wird es glatt.  Dann kommt halt der Hochdruckreiniger zum Einsatz. 
Was das das Wasser saugen angeht, da sollte schon eine Kapilarunterbrechung zum Erdreich vorhanden sein, da ja auch das Vlies unten drunter Wasser zieht. 
Frostschäden gab es nur da, wo die Mörtelschicht unter 2cm war. In meinen Fall ein Riss der aber seit 4 Jahren nicht weiter geht. Evtl hwb ich da auch bei der Einbringung vom Gewebe etwas gefuscht  

LG Rene


----------



## Zacky (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Danke Rene für das Feedback. Ich mache die Tage mal noch eine kleine Skizze, wo ich auch besser erklären kann, wie ich das mit dem Übergang Folie/Mörtelschicht meine.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mörtelschutzschicht auf der Folie*

Wenn es hilft- es gibt doch hier auch die Beiträge zum Betonieren oberhalb der Folie im Schwimmteich
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38069/?q=beton

Zusammenfassen der gleichen Threads möglich?- oder nach "Beton" im Forum suchen.

Jede Oberfläche im Teich wird "besiedelt" und rutschig.
Ich habe meine -30cm-Stufe mit dem Maurerquast eine rauhe Struktur gegeben. Ist trotz Algen rutschhemmend und sieht schön sandmäßig aus.

Mein Einstieg ist eine Treppe mit Stufen aus "logsleepern"- Bahnschwellen aus Beton in Holzoptik. Durch die grobe Struktur auch schön rutschhemmend.
Dazu kam ein Edelstahlhandlauf.

Der Wahnsinn vom Anfang http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin


----------



## basti1984 (18. Juli 2017)

so hoffe ich bekomme auf das Thema noch eine antwort. jetzt stehen ja eure Teiche schon ein paar jahre wie schaut es dennnun mit tem mörteln aus kann man es empfehlen? aus welchen Materialien hab ihr den den mörtel gemacht mfg basti


----------



## basti1984 (18. Juli 2017)

wenn ich Trass zement nehme muss ich dann die mörtelschicht noch abdichten um Ausblühungen zuvermeiden oder treibt aus der schicht nichts aus was für die fische schädlich ist


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2017)

bernhardh schrieb:


> Mein Chef sieht darin auch keinerlei Grund warum man das machen sollte. Also Vorteile.
> Nachteile konnte er mir schon aufzählen, aber keinerlei Vorteile.
> 
> Darum an die Profis hier: Warum??


Auch wenn ich kein "Profi" bin und das noch nie gemacht habe, ist mir dazu eine Meinung gewachsen.

Vermörteln ist nach meiner Meinung sinnvoll bei Schwimmteichen und wenn auch Tiere (Hunde) mal in das Wasser springen.
Die Krallen von den Tieren können schnell mal eine Folie löchern. In Schwimmteichen gehen die Kinder oder andere Schwimmer nicht immer so sorgfältig mit dem Untergrund um. Im schlimmsten Fall landet ein Sonnenschirm im Wasser. Das alles spricht für Vermörtellung bei einem Schwimmteich.

Bei einem normalen Gartenteich sehe ich die Vorteile nur in der eingefärbten Optik....meine aber das es eine Böschungsmatte zumeist auch tut.


----------



## basti1984 (19. Juli 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort. Also ist es nicht schädlich für die fische?optik ist ja das worauf es mir ankommt


----------



## Mr.DD (19. Juli 2017)

sehr lange trocknen lassen am besten anfang des jahres anfangen und erst das nächste jahr fische rein...so geht man auf nummer sicher... ansonsten befüllen und nach einem monat wieder raus und frisches wasser rein, das könnte auch helfen.... kalkausblühungen hat man immer aber gerade wenn er "frisch" ist ist es extrem und das ist sicher nicht gesund für die fische.


----------



## andreas w. (19. Juli 2017)

basti1984 schrieb:


> wenn ich Trass zement nehme muss ich dann die mörtelschicht noch abdichten um Ausblühungen zuvermeiden oder treibt aus der schicht nichts aus was für die fische schädlich ist



He Basti, um Ausblühungen zu vermeiden, eben dafür nimmt man Trass-Zement. Portland- oder gängiger Eisen-Portland-Zement kann nach der Das Trass verhindert Ausblühungen und abdichten bringt eh nichts, wenn es unter Wasser einseitig ist. Da das Ganze unter Wasser ist, dringt Feuchtigkeit von der Unterseite in den Mörtel und durchfeuchtet ihn ebenso. Deshalb wird hier Trass empfohlen.
Wichtig ist der Hinweis mit der großen Zeitspanne von der Verarbeitung bis da wo die Fische reinkommen, Zement ist stark alkalisch und enthält Chemie. Das alles sollte weitgehend raus sein, dann klappt´s auch mit´m Nachbarn .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Vermörteln ist eine abstruse Idee. Schalsteine mit Dichtschlämme ist die fachlich korrekte Lösung, wenn man keine Folie sehen will.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mr.DD (19. Juli 2017)

finde vermörteln weit besser weil man die form selber bestimmen kann.... 
bei dichtschlämme hätte ich immer angst, dass es nicht 100% dicht ist.


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Mörtel allgemein ist tabu, in Frage kommt nur teurer Trinkwasser Mörtel.


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Mörtel ist ausser Diskussion, es gibt keine Fisch- oder Trinkwasserfreigabe


Worauf baust Du Deine Aussage auf?
Müssen wir im Trinkwasserbereich jetzt all unsere Rundbehälter, Brunnenstuben, Leitungen mit Zementmörtelauskleidungen und andere Bauten abreißen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Hab's geändert, es muss der gute Trinkwassermörtel sein.


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> ... in Frage kommt nur teurer Trinkwasser Mörtel





Mushi schrieb:


> ... es muss der gute Trinkwassermörtel sein.


Naja, jetzt würde ich fragen wollen, was denn guter und teurer Trinkwassermörtel ist? 
Ist es der Mörtel, welcher nach DIN 1164 und DIN EN 197-1 mit einer Zugabe von Gesteinsgemisch nach DIN EN 13139 und/oder DIN EN 12620 vermischt mit dem Zugabewasser nach DIN EN 1008 hergestellt und verkauft wird?
Meintest Du den?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Nein, z.B. Kerasal.


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2017)

Kerasal ist doch auch nur eine Marke, welche ihren Produkte u.a. nach oben genannten Normen fertigt und diese somit im Trinkwasserbereich einsetzbar sind. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Der einfache Mauermörtel geht nicht und das Unterfangen eine Teichfolie zu mörteln ist grober Unfug.


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2017)

Gut, jetzt kommen wir langsam auf die Zielgerade. 
Man findet also geeigneten und auch bezahlbaren Zement.

Man müsste jetzt also nur noch klären, warum die Vermörtelung einer Teichfolie grober Unfug ist.
Da bin ich nicht ganz so auf Deiner Seite.


Gruß Carsten

PS, um das nicht falsch zu verstehen:
Das fragt einer, der seinen neuen Teich mit Folie auskleidet und diese aus mehreren Gründen nicht vermörtelt sondern verschweißen lässt.


----------



## basti1984 (19. Juli 2017)

vielendank für die vielen antworten.@mushiwas meinst du mit unterfangen. ich finede es gut das man möt der mörtel methode die teiche gut gestalten kann. also geht denn nun trastmörtel oder nicht muss man zusätzlich noch die schickt die im wasser ist mit einer dichtschlämme streichen?das mauer istnicht nach meinem geschmack. hat jemand von euch mal ein paar bildern von seinen mörtelteichen mfg basti


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Juli 2017)

Der Unfug ist doch System bei Naturagart seit 30Jahren und funktioniert doch prächtig.
Ich glaube Glenk verkauft auch so etwas artlake...* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich bin ja auch ein Unfugler.
Zugegeben- ich würde heutzutage anders bauen....PEHD Platten einschweißen und gut..ggf.  je nach Geschmack einzelne Stufen oder Laufflächen, Boden, Felsen betonieren.
Aber das ohne teure Verbundmatte...

Aber das Vermörteln mit eingefärbten Trasszement hat optische Vorteile und man kann auch so rutschfeste Oberflächen herstellen- für Leute, die gerne Baden gehen.

Bei Folienteichen aus PVC/EPDM ist das ein guter Schutz gegen Schäden durch Pflanzenwurzeln etc...

Nachteil natürlich der Aufwand in Material und Arbeit.


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Eine Folie ist schön glatt, so dass der Schmutz gut abtransportiert werden kann. Ggf. muss man auch mal an die Folie dran um ein Leck zu reparieren. Jetzt möchtet ihr noch Zeit und Geld investieren um diese Vorteile zu eliminieren?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Frank,

gut, wenn das Deine einzigen Einwände sind, dann stufe ich diese unter persönliche Sichtweise ein.
Diese Sichten sind explizit erlaubt, wenn man diese auch als solche kennzeichnet. 


Gruß Carsten,

der jetzt schlagkräftigere Argumente Deinerseits erwartet hatte. 

Edit:
Da kann ich jetzt auf die Baustelle gehen und meiner Frau unter die Arme greifen, die wird sonst nicht fertig.
Vorher muss sie mir noch ein Bier holen.
... oder besser gleich zwei, bei der Wärme draußen.


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Es ist und bleibt Murks. Wenn ich später die Folie schützen muss, nehme ich gleich eine geeignete Folie, sprich PEHD.

Wenn es daran Zweifel gibt, können wir diese Teiche gerne einem staatlich bestellt und vereidigten Sachverständigen für Teichbau zeigen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß dies als Mangel erkannt wird.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Wenn ich später die Folie schützen muss


z.B. vor Hundekrallen, nehme ich welche Folie?


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

PEHD


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Juli 2017)

Und wenn ich eine sehr robuste, alterungsbeständige Folie haben will...nehme ich PEHD.
Zuvor natürlich Belüftung, Saug- und Rückläufe perfekt geplant und eingbaut.

Wenn ich aber der Optik wegen "sandfarbene" Oberflächen haben will, kann man auch darüber nett eingefärbten Beton aufbringen.
Stufen im Teich etc. kann man dann mit Beton "rauh" gestalten- zum sicheren Laufen und als Notausstieg.
Beton glatt an Schrägen geht aber auch.
Zuvor natürlich Belüftung, Saug- und Rückläufe perfekt geplant und eingebaut. Ansonsten Supergau....

Bei einem reinen Koibecken gehen nat. auch schwarze, steile Wände. Diese fallen optisch nicht so in das Gewicht.
Aber laufen, stehen auf Folienoberflächen plus Biofilm ist fast unmöglich- Schlimmer wie Eisbahn.

Es sind eben verschieden Sichtweisen...
Faltenberge mit Beton kaschieren ist Murks- geht aber. Nachteile der Falten und möglichen aneroben Zonen zwischen Teichfolie und VM plus Beton in Kauf nehmend....


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Der einfache Mauermörtel geht nicht und das Unterfangen eine Teichfolie zu mörteln ist grober Unfug.


Lol.

Tja, jetzt kommt auf die Wasserverbände ein riesiges Investitionsproblem zu......Jede Menge Betonbecken die abgerissen werden müssen.....
einiges an Wasserleitungen was ausgetauscht werden muss.......last uns Wasser in Eimern Bunkern....das Zeug wird bald teuer.




Mushi schrieb:


> Wenn es daran Zweifel gibt, können wir diese Teiche gerne einem staatlich bestellt und vereidigten Sachverständigen für Teichbau zeigen.


......stimmt am besten einen von naturagart


----------



## Mr.DD (19. Juli 2017)

na da wurde ja jetzt etwas losgetreten 
aber ja wenn der beton ordentlich ausgehärtet ist, kann und wird da auch nichts passieren mit dem wasser und oder den fischen.


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Jetzt sind wir bei Beton. Der gibt Stoffe ins Wasser ab.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betonaggressivität


----------



## Mr.DD (19. Juli 2017)

aber nur während des aushärtens......


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Da wäre schön.


----------



## Mr.DD (19. Juli 2017)

ich habe da kein schlechtes gewissen... nach einem jahr fische einzusetzen.


----------



## basti1984 (19. Juli 2017)

Also ist trasszement das richtige produkt!?und eine dichtschlämme brauche ich nicht???


----------



## Mr.DD (19. Juli 2017)

genau
dichtschlämme habe ich nur verwendet, weil ich den beton blau angestrichen habe und das pulver für das normale vermörteln sonst zu teuer geworden wäre.


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Juli 2017)

Und Folien geben nichts ans Wasser ab?


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir bei Beton. Der gibt Stoffe ins Wasser ab.


Das best geprüfte Lebensmittel ist immer noch Trinkwasser. Das Zeug ist fast überall als Babynahrung zu gelassen.
Zugelassen in der Trinkwasserversorgung sind ohne Probleme glattwandige Betonbecken. Auch sogenannte Zement ausgekleidete Gussrohre sind zulässig.
Das Ganze durch vielfältige Untersuchungen............aber für Franks Farbkarpfen ist es nicht genug......


PS. In deinem Link zur Betonaggressivität.....  manchmal sollte man auch lesen was man verlinkt. Da geht es um PH - Werte von 4 bis 6,5. Schätze die hast du dauernd im Teich.


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

PE-HD liegt auf den Deponien als Abdichtung zum Grundwasser, hält mindestens 100 Jahre, hat keine Weichmacher und gibt meines Wissens auch nichts ab. Wieso betonieren die nicht einfach?

Beton und Mörtel könnt ihr für Schwimmteiche nehmen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mr.DD (19. Juli 2017)

Kunststoff ohne Weichmacher gibt es meines Wissens nicht^^

"wir" wollen aber in unseren Schwimmteichen auch fische 
was soll da passieren ist doch alles quatsch... zudem wurde und wird es schon lange so gemacht wo die Leute auch das Wasser regelmäßig prüfen und siehe da die werte stimmen.....
das Beispiel mit den Deponien ist doch totaler Unsinn beton hält nun mal keine 100 Jahre ohne Risse darum verwenden die dort Kunststoff.


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Juli 2017)

Liegt nicht an der Haltbarkeit von Beton sondern an den kosten


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

PE kommt ganz ohne Weichmacher aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> PE-HD liegt auf den Deponien als Abdichtung zum Grundwasser, hält mindestens 100 Jahre, hat keine Weichmacher und gibt meines Wissens auch nichts ab. Wieso betonieren die nicht einfach?


Komm, hast du wissen zu Deponien ? 
Ich habe in meinem früheren Job einige gebaut und auch von oben abgedichtet. Beton wird nicht genommen wegen möglicher Setzungen (Rissbildung) und eben weil in den Deponien die Wässer schon mal ziemlich sauer werden können..... somit den Beton angreifen würden. Weiterhin besteht eine heutige Deponiebasisabdichtung  aus einer verdichteten Auflagerschicht, 3 Schichten Tondichtung ca. 30 cm verdichtet eingebaut (Meine min. KF 10x-11) und einer PE-Dichtungsbahn (bin mir jetzt unsicher, meine min. 2,5 mm) mit geprüften Nähten. Das ist schon eine ganz schöne Platte. Da drauf kommt dann noch eine dicke Kiesschicht (Rundkorn) um die PE-Dichtungbahn zu schützen.......Beton geht nicht, da sich beim Einbau des Müll vibrationen und somit Betonscherben bilden könnten, welche die PE-Bahn durchstoßen könnten..... und eben wegen dem möglichen PH-Wert


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

Ich kenn PE Schweißer, die Deponien, Güllelagunen, usw. schweißen und bin informiert.

Genau, der pH-Wert. Darum geht es bei Mörtel und Beton in Verbindung mit Wasser.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Juli 2017)

Frank: wo liegt der ph Wert an Deinem Teich?


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Juli 2017)

Frank: wo liegt der ph Wert an Deinem Teich?


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

7,4


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Juli 2017)

Supi.
Ganz leicht im Alkalischen.
Du kannst also  bedenkenlos  Betonieren.

Bedenken könnte man bei ph unter 7 haben...so ist alles gut.
Ich pers. hatte mich ja jahrelang durch das Internet und NG Forum gewuselt.
Speziell zu Beton auch....ich habe mich damals...für Trasszement entschieden.
Erfahrungen von Aquarianern..
Da empfahl NG noch Weisszement wegen der teure Farbpigmente.

Weil ich ja günstiges Eisenoxyd zum einfärben nahm...war alles gut.
Das gibt es in einigen Farbtönen in Säcken günstig bei 3...2...1 Apolxaer Handelskontor.....
Beton abbinden lassen...2 Wochen...abspülen..Dreck abpumpen und gut.

Am Anfang kann das Wasser stark alkalisch sein.
Das zersetzt dann effektiver im Wasser verbautes Aluminium.
Irgendwann pegelt es sich ein....


----------



## Mushi (19. Juli 2017)

In einem Schwimmteich wollte ich gerne schwimmen und nicht stehen. Davon abgesehen, ist mein Teich 2,37 m tief. Wer hier noch stehen kann, darf meinen Teich gegen betonieren, teeren und federn. 

Meine Bedenken habe ich ausreichend erläutert. Ich denke das reicht.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, ist mein Teich 2,37 m tief. Wer hier noch stehen kann, darf meinen Teich gegen betonieren


Auch wenn ich deinen Teich nicht betonieren will, .....muss ich aus dem Wasser schaun, wenn ich in deinem Teich stehe.


----------



## Kolja (20. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mit Trasszement vermörtelt und das Wasser war eine ganze Zeit stark alkalisch.
Dennoch würde ich wieder vermörteln. Wegen der natürlichen Optik und der (bei mir) rauhen Oberfläche, die einen guten Ausstieg für Tier und Mensch bietet. 
Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit dem Trink-Wasser-Mörtel? Was ist der Unterschied zu z.B. Trass?


----------



## DbSam (20. Juli 2017)

Kolja schrieb:


> Trink-Wasser-Mörtel


*grrr*
Es gibt keinen "Trink-Wasser-Mörtel" zu kaufen, das ist eine freie Erfindung von Frank. 

Es gibt nur Zement, welcher die Normen für den Kontakt mit Trinkwasser erfüllt. 
Wenn ebenso alle Zuschlagstoffe diesen Normen genügen und auch die Verarbeitung entsprechend den Normen ausgeführt wird, dann kann das Bauwerk/-teil im Bereich der Trinkwasserversorgung eingesetzt werden. Es besteht somit aus Franks "Trink-Wasser-Mörtel" ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (20. Juli 2017)

http://deu.sika.com/de/solutions_products/Produkte_a_z/03/03a083.html
http://www.pagel.com/de/uebersicht/drinkwater/uebersicht_drinkwater.htm
* defekter Link entfernt *

Und so weiter und so fort...


----------



## DbSam (20. Juli 2017)

http://www.sakret.de/produkte/mortel-m-4-h/1680/19874
https://www.maxit.de/produkte/beton/maxit-ton-sm-40-tw-c30-37-trinkwasserbehaelter/
http://www.heidelbergcement.de/syst...ment/enn_i_3_r_dvgw_2013_06_24.pdf?download=1
http://www.heidelbergcement.de/syst...5_n-sr_dvgw_270_347_2014_08_14.pdf?download=1


Mushi schrieb:


> Und so weiter und so fort...


dito


----------



## Mr.DD (20. Juli 2017)

man sollte aber nicht vergessen dort geht es um trinkwasser also ein extrem geprüftes lebensmittel wo es nunmal strenge auflagen gibt...... in einem teich sieht das doch alles weit entspannter aus


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Juli 2017)

Stimmt. Unsere Teiche haben manchmal sauberes Wasser als das, was aus dem Hahn kommt.

In kleinen Mengen und Becken fällt es oft nicht auf, was im "klaren" Trinkwasser noch mitschwebt.

Wenn aber mal grosse Schwimmbecken gefüllt werden, guckt man ersteinmal komisch..

Ich hatte mal ein paar Arbeiten auszuführen in einem Berliner Schwimmbad.....und war erstaunt, wie das frisch eingefüllte Stadtwasser aussah
War sicher bakteriell unbedenklich...aber das Auge trinkt ja mit.

Da sieht das Wasser in meinem Pflanzenfilterteich optisch gesünder aus.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2017)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem normalen Mörtel ob nun M5 M10 oder wie auch immer und einem der im Gewässerbereich eingesetzt werden darf.
Oftmals werden diese auch mit dem Zusatz HsNa versehen. 
Also hoch Sulfat beständig und Natrium arm. Trass gegen Ausblühungen sowieso. Noch jemand weitere vorschläge?
Ansonsten würde ich zum Fachhandel gehen und einen entsprechenden Mörtel fertig kaufen. Sollte so um die 5 bis 6€ für einen 25kg Sack liegen. Wenn es dann noch eingefärbt werden soll. Kein Problem wie auch schon Thorsten geschrieben hat für Sandfarbe halt Eisenoxid andere Farbe sind jedoch auch möglich. Zur Farbauswahl kann man sich jeden Fugenmörtel als Muster anschauen.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem normalen Mörtel ob nun M5 M10 oder wie auch immer und einem der im Gewässerbereich eingesetzt werden darf.


Das da einer einen Stempel drauf gedrückt hat......das ist der Unterschied.

Oder anders, ein Naturzement und ein sauberer Sand ergeben einen Mörtel, welchen man in ein Prüfinstitut schicken kann und wo man einen Stempel für sich holen kann.

Natürlich gibt es auch einige Spezialmischungen, welche schneller erhärten oder sonst welche Eigenschaften haben, welche zwar echt toll sind .... für einen speziellen Zweck, welche aber keine Zulassung für die Verarbeitung im Trinkwasser bekommen werden.

Damit erst keine Unklarheiten aufkommen oder damit keine Mittel eingesetzt werden, welche das Trinkwasser schädigen könnten, wurde eine Liste (Buch) erstellt auf der steht welche Produkte im Trinkwasser eingesetzt werden dürfen. Nur Produkte von dieser Liste zu nehmen ist in der Trinkwasserversorgung vereinbart. Auf dieser Liste stehen Rohre, Schieber, Pumpen, Reinigungsmittel und noch vieles anderes. Somit eine Positivliste was man nehmen darf. Wenn jetzt einer sein Produkt auf die Liste haben möchte, wird das getestet und das kostet Geld. Somit machen das viele Hersteller nicht bzw. nicht für jedes Produkt welches sie herstellen.

In einfachen Worten, das IKEA-Glas steht nicht auf der Liste...... Da du aber nicht in der Trinkwasserversorgung tätig bist, kannst du das einsetzen.


Das mit der Positivliste ist besser, als wie in vielen anderen Bereiche mit eine Negativliste. Wo Sachen drauf kommen die man nicht nutzen darf. ..... Aber erst wenn einer fest stellt das man das besser nicht benutzt.


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2017)

Ist denn bei diesem, was nicht Trinkwasser-Mörtel heißt, auch am Anfang mit alkalischem Wasser zu rechnen?
Also wäre das sinnvoll bei einer Teichvermörtelung?


----------



## Mr.DD (21. Juli 2017)

wenn man vermörtelt und den mörtel/beton feucht hält und ihm 1-2 monate zeit gibt, denke ich es wird nicht so dramatisch als wenn man gleich befüllt. aber man wird am anfang immer ein paar probleme haben darum auch nicht gleich die pflanzen rein usw. geschweige denn tiere.

soll heißen, normaler trasszement ist ausreichend es soll ja alles im rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2017)

Ja, vielleicht habe ich zu schnell befüllt. Ich weiß nicht mehr, aber ich glaube mehr als eine Woche konnte ich nicht warten.


----------



## Mr.DD (21. Juli 2017)

ich hab auch nicht wirklich lange gewartet... mein PH ist noch zu hoch das merke ich an dem stärkeren auftrieb im wasser 
die pflanzen scheint es bis jetzt nicht zu stören mal schauen.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> mein PH ist noch zu hoch das merke ich an dem stärkeren auftrieb im wasser


----------



## Mr.DD (21. Juli 2017)

habe einen tester bestellt... hätte ich eigentlich schon längst da haben sollen nun ja besser spät als nie


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> das merke ich an dem stärkeren auftrieb im wasser



Aber Kalk desinfiziert gut


----------



## Mr.DD (22. Juli 2017)

das war ja auch mehr scherzhaft gemeint^^
test besagt alles i.O.


----------



## Bubbleman (1. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Ich klinke mich mal mit meiner Frage ein:
Ich renoviere einen Miniteich (140L) und denke an einem Mini-Bachlauf rum.
Das ganze ist low-budget!
ca.1m - max. 1.5m lang, ca. 10cm breit, der von einem 30-50cm aufgeschütten Hügel mit 1-2 Stufen runter laufen soll.
Dieses filigrane Minigewässer allein mit Teichfolie ansprechend zu modelieren halte ich für schwierig.
Mir kam der Gedanke die Folie nur "grob" zu verlegen, und die eigentliche optische Gestaltung mit Mörtel vorzunehmen. Das bietet dann sicherlich auch mehr Halt für Steine und Deko.

Habe nicht alles lesen können. Aber ein Vlies scheint Pflicht zu sein!? Mörtel auf Folie würde wohl nicht halten nehme ich an.
Käme denn als Vlies, auch eine einfache Vliesdecke in Betracht? In diesem Minibachlauf herrscht ja quasi kein hydrostatischer Druck? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht es lediglich um eine Haftschicht für den Mörtel.
Und wie verhält sich das mit einem Vlies auf der Teichfolie, rutscht das nicht darauf herum? Besonders wenn man den Mörtel aufträgt und verstreicht?

Merci und lG
Thomas


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Sep. 2017)

Bei nur 140l Inhalt würde ich eine Mörtelschicht nicht empfehlen. Da der größte Teil der Vermörtelung im Frostbereich sein dürfte. Entweder Folie faltenfrei verkleben oder mit GFK arbeiten.


----------



## Limnos (1. Sep. 2017)

Ich würde den Bachlauf mit Mörtel und Kükendraht als Armierung machen, ganz ohne Folie. Aber die Mörtelschicht etwa 10 cm dick und mit zwei Kükendrahtlagen der Stabilität wegen. Bei Zementmörtel braucht man übrigens nicht auf das Trocknen zu warten. Als hydraulischer Mörtel nimmt er zum Abbinden noch Wasser auf, im Gegensatz zu Kalkmörtel. Aber fest geworden sollte er doch schon sein, bevor man Wasser darüber rinnen lässt.
Vielleicht könnte man am Rand noch einige Vertiefungen ein arbeiten, die als Pflanzschalen dienen. Sie sollen nach außen zwar nicht überlaufen, nach innen aber mit dem Wasser aus dem Bach Kontakt haben. Ideal für Sumpfdotterblumen, Vergissmeinicht,
Den Bach sollte man nicht wie eine Rutschbahn, sondern mit Vertiefungen und Überläufen gestalten, damit auch noch Wasserreste stehen bleiben, wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Bubbleman (1. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Wolfgang

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen.
Nachdem ich heute ein wenig darüber sinniert habe, wird es weniger ein Bachlauf, als zwei Becken mit Überläufen/Wasserfall in den Teich hinein. Das passt von den Proportionen her besser. 
Dennoch bietet sich gerade dafür eine Ausformung mit Mörtel an.
Soll der Mörtel so dick (10cm) sein, damit eine gewisse Wasserundurchlässigkeit gewährleistet ist? Oder dient das der Stabilität?

Wenn es um Wasserundurchlässigkeit geht, habe ich vorhin an Epoxydharz gedacht. Da habe ich hier nämlich noch eine Restmenge rumstehen, die reichen könnte. Damit würde man den Mörtel in jedem Fall dicht bekommen. 
Glasfasermatten sind als nächste Eskalationsstufe auch noch da, so dass selbst eine solche Bauweise möglich wäre.
Epoxy hätte den Charm, dass ich darauf schön Sand oder kleinen Kies streuen könnte, der dann fixiert bliebe.
Man kommt hier auf Ideen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## supmo1969 (1. Sep. 2017)

Wenn Epoxy noch vorhanden ist und du auch noch Erfahrung mit der Verarbeitung hast, bietet sich doch die GFK Variante an. 
Gruß Guido


----------



## Limnos (2. Sep. 2017)

Hi

Wenn es "nur" ein Bachlauf wäre, erübrigte sich ein Dichtmittel, da rasch fließenden Wasser aufgrund des Bernouille´schen Prinzips nicht in die Umgebung eindringt. Wenn du aber mehrere Becken mit Überlauf machen willst, dann solltest du statt Kükendraht (nicht platikummantelten) Maschendraht nehmen und dem Beton ein Dichtungsmittel zufügen. Zusätzlich oder alternativ könntest du den Beton auch mit Silolack (im Landhandel) streichen. Vorstrich mit 50/50 Verdünnung, damit es in die Poren zieht. zweiter Anstrich unverdünnt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## andreas w. (6. Sep. 2017)

... und immer dran denken : *low budget.  *Siehe Beitrag vorherige Seite **


----------



## Bubbleman (6. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Ich verweise mal auf meinen eigentlichen Thread um das Thema hier nicht abgleiten zu lassen. Dort folgen morgen oder übermorgen Bilder und Bericht zum Sachstand.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/fragen-zur-mini-teich-aufarbeitung.48438/
Kurz zusammengefasst: Habe Zementmörtel und kleinmaschigen Hasendraht für die grobe Form genommen, darauf werde ich meine GFK Teste aufbringen. Wetter bedingt gerade kleine Ruhephase.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## andreas w. (10. Sep. 2017)

Hi, noch eine kurze Frage zu deinem Zementmörtel: Haste Putz- und Mauermörtel oder Estrichmörtel geholt?

Frage wegen der Körnung der Mörtel. Beide härten relativ fest und tragfähig aus, bei dickeren Schichten ist Estrichmörtel empfehlenswerter. Ergibt dort wirklich eine höhere Festigkeit und durch die größere Körnung (anteiliges Sandkorn 0-8mm) ist die Stabilität eine höhere und die Rissbildung eine wesentlich geringere.

Also, bei dem empfohlenen Bachlauf in der Stärke ist der Mörtel mit Körnung zu empfehlen. Lässt sich genauso wie Mauermörtel verarbeiten und glätten.
Mein persönlicher Tipp: Beim Anrühren den Mörtel in der Konsistenz schön "sämig" rühren aber nicht überwässern. Sonst zieht sich beim glätten das Wasser zu schnell an die Oberfläche und macht das Arbeiten wieder komplizierter.
Den Hasendraht kannste quasi als Oberbewehrung bei einer Gesamtstärke von ca. 10cm Mörtel in die oberen ca. 3cm einarbeiten. Oder oben und unten, meine jeweils 3cm tief.

Du machst das schon, wenn´s fertig ist kannste gerne mal ein oder zwei Fotos hier reinstellen.

Merci & bis dahin, Andreas


----------



## Bubbleman (10. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Siehe das Posting vor deinem.

Gruß


----------



## andreas w. (11. Sep. 2017)

??? ich lese da einfach nur Zementmörtel . Daher meine Frage nach der Art des Mörtels sprich Korngröße. Zementmörtel bedeutet nur, daß der Mörtel einen hohen Zement- und maximal einen ganz geringen Kalkanteil hat, um leicht verarbeitbar zu sein, sonst nix. Meine Frage nach der Art muss aber nicht beantwortet werden - ich will´s ja nicht machen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## SmokinJoe (25. Juni 2018)

Servus,

ich stehe auch vor dem Problem den Teich wegen unseres Labradors panzern zu müssen. Habe mir hierzu auch ein Angebot von Naturagart machen lassen, was aber meinen finanziellen Rahmen gründlich sprengt. Ich habe das Thema jetzt aufmerksam durchgelesen, habe aber noch immer noch nicht ganz "gecheckt" wie ihr den Mörtel nun auf die Folie aufbringt bzw. was nun die bessere Lösung ist.

Nach dem Lesen dieses Beitrags und meines beschränkten Wissens zu dem Thema (habe dazu auch schon andere Beiträge im Internet gelesen) ergeben sich für mich zwei Lösungsansätze:

- Verbundmatten (= Kunstrasenmatten?) auf die Folie kleben und diese mit Trasszementbeton einschlämmen und glatt abziehen. Mit was klebt ihr die Kunstrasenmatten an? Innotec? Nehmt ihr zusätzlich noch Gewebematten (wie beim Innenputz) her? Dieser Ansatz wäre ja ähnlich wie von Naturagart.

- Schutzvlies in Betonwasser einschlämmen und auf Folie auflegen und antrocknen lassen. Darauf dann Trasszementbeton auftragen und Gewebematten (wie beim Innenputz)einarbeiten.

Oder bin ich mit meinen zusammengereimten Lösungsansätzen total auf dem Holzweg? Ich wäre euch für jeden Tipp dankbar bzw. wenn ihr mir sagen könnt wies ihr nun letztendlich gemacht habt.

Danke.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Haggard (25. Juni 2018)

Version 2 würde ich machen.  @mitch hat das so gemacht gehabt. Mein Ufergraben werde ich auch so machen.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Juni 2018)

Ich habe die Verbundmatten von NG genommen, erst eingeschlämmt und im zweiten Arbeitsgang mit Trasszementmörtel abgezogen. Verbundmatte ist kein Kunstrasen sondern speziel für das Vermörteln gedacht. Auf ein Putzgewebe habe ich verzichtet. Die Verbundmatte wird mit doppelseitigen Klebestreifen auf die Folie geklebt.


----------



## andreas w. (25. Juni 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich habe die Verbundmatten von NG genommen, erst eingeschlämmt und im zweiten Arbeitsgang mit Trasszementmörtel abgezogen. Verbundmatte ist kein Kunstrasen sondern speziel für das Vermörteln gedacht. Auf ein Putzgewebe habe ich verzichtet. Die Verbundmatte wird mit doppelseitigen Klebestreifen auf die Folie geklebt.



Putzgewebe ist kein Muss. Ist einfach zur Rissbewehrung für die Schlämme oder auf jeden Fall über die Stöße der Verbundmatte im Mörtelbett eingebracht um wie gesagt Risse zu verhindern. Ansonsten hat das keinen weiteren Nährwert und wer´s will kann´s auch rauslassen.
Ich würde die paar Pfennige dafür investieren, das Zeug kost´ nicht viel. Sicher ist sicher und sieht besser aus.


----------



## H0LGER (25. Juni 2018)

Anstatt des Putzgewebes kannste auch Estrichfasern mit in die Mischung machen, bezweckt das selbe und ist einfacher zu händeln


----------



## SmokinJoe (26. Juni 2018)

Gibt es für Verbundmatten von Naturagart auch eine preiswerte Alternative? Die kosten 10,95 Euro der qm. Ich glaube auch hier gelesen zu haben, dass viele von euch einfach Kunstrasen als Ersatz dafür nehmen und diesen dann einschlämmen. Kann mir jemand dazu was sagen ob das Hält?

@trampelkraut: Was ist das für ein Doppelseitiges Klebeband mit dem die Matten befestigt werden? Eigenmarke von NG? Tesa?

@Haggard: wenn du Version 2 umsetzt. Klebst du das Vlies dann auch an oder soll das nur durch das einschlämmen mit Betonwasser halten?

Meine Teicholie wird ca. 160 qm große sein. Um den Arbeitsaufwand im Rahmen zu halten plane ich im Augenblick nur den Tiefwasserbereich einen Betonpanzer zu geben und da auch nur die Seitenwände. Ich hoffe das der Hund in einer Wassertiefe von 180 cm keinen Schaden mehr mit den Krallen anrichtet. Aber, ich habe einen großen Flachwasserbereich den ich mit Kies auffüllen und bepflanzen werde. Da ich meinen Hund kenne, gräbt der bestimmt auch mal in dem Kies  und bei 10-20 cm Kiesschicht ist er dann im nu bei der Folie. Welches Material ist geeignet um die Folie unter dem Kies vor den Krallen zu schützen? Reicht es hier Ufermatten auf die Folie aufzukleben? Oder sind Ufermatten ohne Beton nicht stabil genug gegen Hundekrallen? Habt ihr Ideen welches Material sonst noch dafür verwendet werden kann? EPDM-Folie? Dachpappe? Laminatboden? (ist jetzt alles nur mal laut gedacht)


----------



## Haggard (26. Juni 2018)

Also ich habe mir das von @mitch erklären lassen. Er hat wohl das feuchte Vlies wie Pappmache, bzw. wie im Modellbau in kleinerer Stück einfach auf die Folie "geklatscht". So werde ich das dann auch machen, aber bei mir dauert es noch ein wenig. Sonst frag ihn halt, er kann es Dir bestimmt besser erklären


----------



## SmokinJoe (26. Juni 2018)

Danke Hagard. Ich bin da mit ihm auch schon in Kontakt. 
Ich hör mir aber auch gern noch eine zweite und dritte Meinung an, weil Mitchs Teich etwas kleiner ist und meiner recht steile Wände hat. Hier ist der Aufwand natürlich bei mir größer. Also wer auch Erfahrungen hat mit verputzen Teich bitte her damit


----------



## krallowa (26. Juni 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Gibt es für Verbundmatten von Naturagart auch eine preiswerte Alternative?


Ich habe normales Teichvlies genommen und darauf den Trasszement aufgetragen, hat super gehalten und kostet wesentlich weniger.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juni 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Ich hör mir aber auch gern noch eine zweite und dritte Meinung an, weil Mitchs Teich etwas kleiner ist und meiner recht steile Wände hat. Hier ist der Aufwand natürlich bei mir größer. Also wer auch Erfahrungen hat mit verputzen Teich bitte her damit



Hier im Tröt findet man  ein paar gute Tips zu den Vor- und Nachteilen und den Vorraussetzungen, wenn man vermörteln will.
Bei senkrechten Wänden würde ich abraten. Während der Vermörtelung darf die schwere Putzträgermatte nicht runterrutschen. Selbst wenn die auf der Folie verklebt ist (das geht auch mit Sikaflex 221), kann die Folie mit der aufgeklebten Verbundmatte runterrutschen.
Küstensegler hat in seiner Doku die senkrechten Wände mit viel Aufwand "vermörtelt". Ich glaube eher gleitend eingeschalt.

Ich pers. würde nicht mehr vermörteln- zumindest nicht komplett, sondern ggf. nur Laufflächen.
Und da muß man auch zusehen, daß es später nicht zu rutschig wird-also grob strukturieren!

Und vermörteln nur dann, wenn Saug- und Rücklaufleitungen wirklich perfekt und endgültig eingebaut sind.

Wenn es vor allem um den mech./UV-Schutz der Folie vor Schäden geht, dann kann man auch gerne den Preis für teures dickes Vließ, PVC- Folie, Verbundmatte und Beton plus den Arbeitsaufwand gegenrechnen mit PEHD eingeschweißt......

Wenn es um Optik geht, fallen senkrechte Wände oft nicht so ins Gewicht.
Da kann man gerne Boden und Stufen im waagerechten vermörteln und einfärben.
Auf waagerechten Flächen benötigt man keine Verbundmatte.
Das geht auch ohne. Da ist keine Last drauf. Kies, Trasszement, Wasser, Eisenoxyd zum einfärben, vielleicht Fibrinfasern. Wie beim Estrichbau.
Mehr nicht.

Und wenn alles fertig ist und schön sandfarben aussieht, kann durchaus nach 2-3 Jahren ein netter Biofilm und Algenrasen drauf sein.
Sieht dann genauso aus wie besiedelte Folie......


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Juni 2018)

Die doppelseitigen Klebestreifen hatte ich von NG.


----------



## SmokinJoe (27. Juni 2018)

@ Thorsten: ich würde auch nicht verputzen wenn ich nicht einen Hund hätte der so gerne baded ;-) Mir würde das schwarz der Teichfolie eh am besten gefallen.

Ich werde jetzt die steilen Wände versuchen mit Rasenteppich zu vermörteln. Die flachen Bereiche mit Vlies oder nur Estrichfasern. einfach ein wenig rumprobieren.

... vielleicht kann mir aber noch jemand sagen welches Teichvlies am besten geeignet ist. 300er, 500er, 1000er?


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juni 2018)

PEHD ist Hundekrallenfest.

Wenn Du andere Folie nimmst, würde es als mech. Schutz ggf. genügen den Ein- und Ausstieg auf den waagerechten Flächen mit Betonestrich /Kies, Trasszement, Eisenoxyd) 3-4cm zu überziehen.
Dann aber wirklich eine raue Oberfläche.

Zu Rutschhemmung geht das natürlich auch auf PEHD.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> PEHD ist Hundekrallenfest.


Auch beim PEHD kommt es auf die Dicke an.


----------



## Mushi (27. Juni 2018)

2mm PEHD sind für Krallen und Rhizome bereits  dick genug.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juni 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> 2mm PEHD sind für Krallen und Rhizome bereits dick genug.


2 mm sind ja auch schon eine ganz schöne Platte.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juni 2018)

Eher Rollenware und wird in 2mm oft verwendet beim Teichbau.

PEHD ist nur recht steif und nicht so anschmiegsam wie PVC oder EPDM.

Jedes Produkt hat eben so seine Vor- und Nachteile/ Eigenschaften.


----------



## Rhabanus (28. Juni 2018)

@SmokinJoe Wir willten ursprünglich auch Panzern. Nun haben wir einen Teich in PEHD. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wir haben zwar keine Hundekrallen, aber ein bisschen habe ich ja mit den Folienresten experimentiert, das Zeug hält ewig und du bekommst es fast nicht durch.
Ihr habt senkrechte Wände? Wir auch. Das haben wir mit 10mm PEHD-Platten machen lassen. Ich muss zugeben, dass sie nicht ganz formstabil sind. Letzte Woche ist mir eine gewisse Bauchigkeit aufgefallen, habe sie aber nicht unter Wasser vermessen....
Wenn dir die schwarze Folienfarbe nicht stört, gibt es m.M. gar keine Probleme. Wir haben den Boden noch mit türkisfarbener PE-Folie "aufgedoppelt", da meine Regierung kein schwarzes Loch wollte.
(Siehe gern in meine Baudoku hier)


----------

